# my cat is gone :(



## crystall

My cat Molly was very special to me, I feel a part of me is now missing.

It happened 2 weeks ago, after the 2nd night and no sign of my cat, I left notes with neighbours and got a knock on the door, a neighbour said a cat fitting my torties description had been run over on the Friday morning she went missing. A neighbourhood watch person had told her. I was distraught and cried all night. In the morning after several calls I tracked down, the secretary to the NW group who said she had been informed the same and would tell the person to call me. I went to work in tears, by the evening he hadnt called, so I rang again and got his number and rang him, he said he would come round to talk to me. He came round and stayed an hour, turned out he knew my cat, had a nickname for her as she used to come to his garden. He'd seen her body on the road side at 7am on the Friday morning outside his house but by the evening she had gone. He'd knocked my door 3 times during friday but noone had answered, I remember a faint knock in the evening.

it really bothers me that I dont know what happened to her, who could have taken her? I rang the Council and it was not them. I let her out at 5am and she was runover a couple of hours later. Bearing in mind this neighbour seemed the equivalent of a crazy cat man, knowing all the cats in the neighbourhood, a small part of me thinks i only have his word. But I know she is gone and have grieved for her. It is really unfair, having lost my mum in tragic circumstances years ago, that the one thing I truly loved has been taken from me. 

She was only young and so fiesty, she lived to be outdoors, very sadly missed x


----------



## bulldog200

Oh i am soo sorry for you 
all my hugs (((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))


----------



## Cavalierlover123

So sorry for your loss, cyber hugs your way !!! &#9829; xxxxxx


----------



## paşa's mummy

iam so sorry for your loss. cyber {hugs}


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry. RIP litle one. My Toby will look after her for you he is there too so will ask him to watch over her for you. Cyber hugs comeing your way.


----------



## Guest

Oh no   

I was dreading reading this 

I'm so so very sorry. I lost my mum too and if anything happened to my dog, well, I can't even think about it.

Please pm me if you want to chat

I'm so sorry again

*lots of big hugs*

RIP little puss 

Em
xx


----------



## GiddyKipper

Oh Crystall, how devastating. So sorry to hear about Molly. Big hugs xxx


----------



## jill3

I am so sorry for your loss of Molly. Reading your thread brought back memories of our little cat called Molly who sadly died before her time.

Nothing anyone can say to you will make it right, only time will bring back the happy memories you have of her and how she liked the freedom of the out doors.

Maybe in the future you might bring another little one into your life. It did help me a lot last September when Boris our elderly boy got hit by a car i decided a month later to adopt a kitten. They all have different characters so you never compare and they bring so much love and laughter to us.

R.I.P Molly and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## crystall

Thanks everyone for your kind messages, they made me shed tears. I have posted a picture of her in my profile, she was so little and pretty with a big character. 

She wouldn't sit on my lap, it happened a rare 2 times, but she showed her affection in other ways. She would tuck in to my legs to go to sleep and would always sit nearby for mutual company. When i was ill in the week before, I was burning up and she came and sat near my head out of concern though she was actually in the way by my pillow. She also slept near my tummy, she knew i wasn't well.

I was planning to move house in the summer, she was meant to move with me, but she passed only knowing the one house, and her patch she was so territorial. She would go into the neighbours house but wouldnt let their ginger toms who liked her come in to our garden or our house, she'd always growl if she saw another cat nearby. People always said they'd never met a cat like her. 

I would like 2 kittens in the new house, I am moving in with my sister, we should have been one happy family together. I'd like two little ones as I dont want to focus on one cat like i did with Molly she was doted on and much loved. I will always have a place in my heart for her. I will try not to be too sad, it wont bring her back.

I regret not knowing what happened to her, someone must have moved her. I was spared from seeing her like that, but I would have liked to have her laid to rest in my garden, her patch. 

RIP Molly my sweet little cat xxxxxx


----------



## crystall

She always chirruped hello when she came in, a strange prurrer sound, it was very sweet, I wont forget that xxxxx


----------



## GiddyKipper

Yeah, remember and cherish the best of times with her. Sounds like she was a sparky little lady and not one for taking anything, bless her. Have you got some photos of her framed?


----------



## Lulus mum

Hi 
so sad to read your story-not knowing where she went must make things so much worse for you.
I wonder,have you checked the local vets/-
Ive read seveRal posts on here and elsewhere,where people have found a cat which had been run over and taken it to a localvet in case it was micro chipped or the owners had contacted the vets re their missing cat-may be worth a try

If you do get 2 kittens-would you consider ones from a rescue?
-I worked at a rescue and Ive seen how many kittens are brought in and how many are on waiting lists as the rescue had no room.
Also Id advise you to have the kittens microchipped.
You could also consider having them as indoor cats.
My 3 cats are all indoor cats,from the rescue I worked for
Two are 14-Ive had them since they were 3 mths old 
They are all happy ,healthy and above all SAFE-
Whatever you decide I wish you well

I share your feeling of loss-We lost 1 or our dogs,Lulu, 2 mths ago -cant believe its that long-hope your Molly and our Lulu are happy at Rainbow Bridge together
from Maureen


----------



## crystall

GiddyKipper said:


> Yeah, remember and cherish the best of times with her. Sounds like she was a sparky little lady and not one for taking anything, bless her. Have you got some photos of her framed?


Thanks she was sparky, she was from a farm and very much an outdoors cat, she loved being out in the long gardens round back, I was never worried she would go on the road out front, but I was sadly wrong.

I am going to get pictures printed and framed, they are great as i can see her character in her pics, but also a sad reminder of what I have lost. I feel bad for her that a cat who was so full of life didn't get to grow old. She had a short (almost 4 years) but happy life.

I really miss having a furry companion around the house x


----------



## crystall

Lulus mum said:


> Hi
> so sad to read your story-not knowing where she went must make things so much worse for you.
> I wonder,have you checked the local vets/-
> Ive read seveRal posts on here and elsewhere,where people have found a cat which had been run over and taken it to a localvet in case it was micro chipped or the owners had contacted the vets re their missing cat-may be worth a try
> 
> If you do get 2 kittens-would you consider ones from a rescue?
> -I worked at a rescue and Ive seen how many kittens are brought in and how many are on waiting lists as the rescue had no room.
> Also Id advise you to have the kittens microchipped.
> You could also consider having them as indoor cats.
> My 3 cats are all indoor cats,from the rescue I worked for
> Two are 14-Ive had them since they were 3 mths old
> They are all happy ,healthy and above all SAFE-
> Whatever you decide I wish you well
> 
> I share your feeling of loss-We lost 1 or our dogs,Lulu, 2 mths ago -cant believe its that long-hope your Molly and our Lulu are happy at Rainbow Bridge together
> from Maureen


Thanks Maureen, it is difficult to get over when I dont know what happened to her, in a way burying her on her beloved patch would have been easier and I could have said goodbye. I did lay down some flowers near the spot the neighbour saw her, she meant that much to me.

I'm sorry of your loss, it does hurt a lot only because we loved them so much, I hope they are playing happily above and continue to love us as we will them. It has made me question what I believe about the afterlife as I would like to see her again, and this thought would be with me.

She was microchipped, so I assumed if she had been taken to a vet they would have contacted me. I couldn't get her to wear a collar, that might have helped. I only tried my vets.

I will take your advice and get them from a rescue centre, I'm also making a donation in Mollys memory. She was never as satisfied and happy as after eating Sheba which i got her as a treat, she had a whole box I hadn't opened yet, i'm donating that to a rescue too.

I couldnt have kept Molly indoors, she was indoors for a year and was going crazy, climbing the walls literally as she was a little feral in nature though very sweet. Though it was too short, she lived to be outside and was at her happiest. She only came in to eat and sleep, she chased her own tail out of boredom and didnt know what to do with herself indoors, despite having many toys. For these reasons I dont feel too guilty for allowing her outside.

Though many people had told me of a cat they had that been runover I for some reason never thought it would happen to mine. I can't go through anything like this again.

My next two I am going to try to look for docile cats that are happy to be indoors, but will take them out on a harness in the garden so they can explore a little and enjoy some sun. When I buy a house in future I will ensure it is fenced all round so I can allow them out supervised.


----------



## Angie2011

So sorry for your loss Hun! x


----------



## crystall

Missing my baby lots, we were so close, she was so happy here, just so unfair that this happened. I'm 30 years old and only have a sister I am close to family wise, Molly was my family, I can't believe she was taken from me. 

If everything happens for a reason why take away the good ones that bring happiness. I hate that life can bring such cruel shocks and we just have to get on with it.
xxxx


----------



## nattymariax

I lost my cat Molly last November...she was also a tortie girl. She was 17 years old and died very suddenly of liver failure and it was a horrible horrible time for us. Sometimes life is unfair, but she is free at the bridge now
I'm sure my Molly will look after her and keep her safe  

I think you should put up a few signs urging anyone who knows something to come forward, In the local paper recently there were a family appealing for someone to bring back their cats body who had been seen run over and taken into the back of a van by the person who did it. They eventually got their kittys body back to give it a proper burial.

RIP molly x


----------



## Jonesey

I am so sorry for your loss. Maybe the person(s) who moved her did it as a kindness. Although I'm sure it's hard to fully believe she's gone without her remains. 


> My next two I am going to try to look for docile cats that are happy to be indoors, but will take them out on a harness in the garden so they can explore a little and enjoy some sun. When I buy a house in future I will ensure it is fenced all round so I can allow them out supervised.


We have good friends who harness train their cats. One of them that passed last year used to hiss at her harness when she wanted to get out, was the funniest thing.

It's so nice that you're making a donation to a rescue. When we said goodbye to our cat last year we did the same thing, made a donation in her name.


----------



## crystall

Jonesey said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Maybe the person(s) who moved her did it as a kindness. Although I'm sure it's hard to fully believe she's gone without her remains.
> 
> We have good friends who harness train their cats. One of them that passed last year used to hiss at her harness when she wanted to get out, was the funniest thing.


They are clever things aren't they, mine recognized the blanket used to take her to the vet and ran away when I was only getting it out to keep her warm. It is such a shame she went at the end of winter and missed out on the lovely spring sun, she would have loved it.


----------



## crystall

nattymariax said:


> I lost my cat Molly last November...she was also a tortie girl. She was 17 years old and died very suddenly of liver failure and it was a horrible horrible time for us. Sometimes life is unfair, but she is free at the bridge now
> I'm sure my Molly will look after her and keep her safe
> 
> I think you should put up a few signs urging anyone who knows something to come forward, In the local paper recently there were a family appealing for someone to bring back their cats body who had been seen run over and taken into the back of a van by the person who did it. They eventually got their kittys body back to give it a proper burial.
> 
> RIP molly x


Thanks and i'm sure our Mollys are happy above too.

I did send a few notices through doors opposite where she was seen, but didn't have enough to cover every door.

I've sent a complaint to the Council as I think the likely thing is that they took her away but haven't recorded it. They might at least investigate if their street cleaners did take her away. I don't think she would have been in a condition to be removed. It is a strongly worded complaint, waiting for the outcome. I work for them so will make sure it is properly looked in to.

I wish I could get another pet now to get over this pain but I have to wait until November as i'm moving. I guess because i've been through bereavement before with my mum, I am finding it hard going through grief again, it is the worst thing anyone can go through. I know only time heals.


----------



## katie200

I'm so sorry for your loss (((big hugs)))


----------



## Quinzell

I am so sorry to hear about your little girl


----------



## celicababe1986

very very sorry to hear about Molly.
Unfortunatly nothing I can say will ease the grief of losing someone you love. 

R.I.P xx


----------



## crystall

Thanks all its comforting from people who understand. Really need to get pics printed so I can keep hold of the memories.


----------

